# 3D Design / 3D Scanning / 3D Modeling > 3D Printing Gallery >  Ronin, The 3D Printed Action Figure That Took 6 Months to Complete

## Larry

A man named Aaron Thomas has spent literally half a year building this 3D printed action figure which he calls "Ronin".  Ronin is made up of a staggering 400 separate 3d printed pieces, and then meticulously assembled by Thomas, with his own two hands.


The action figure stands at 10 inches tall, and was printed entirely on an Ultimaker 3D Printer.  Thomas explained the process at his website:  





> The Ronin is the culmination of 6 months of part-time development. What Started as a challenge for the Ultimaker and the process of FDM printing has proven to be an exciting pipeline for me to convert my 3D designs into actual physical models. Early production concepts were targeted at a smaller design, one to fit within the mini-fig market.


The action figure was shown off at the New York 3D Print Show last month.  Here is a look at the progress that Aaron made over the 6 month build period:



Now here is a large picture of the Finished action figure, Ronin 2.0:

----------


## Geoff

*mind blown. 
That is just a work of art.

----------


## Trhuster

Holy sh..! That is some serious designs going on. Also prints are supergood. I will put this as no1 off printed things i have seen so far!  :Big Grin:

----------

